# Made some beer bread



## davidhef88 (Oct 27, 2012)

I used this recipe http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/117091/beer-bread#post_876911

I've got to tell you this is simple and very tasty. The warden even said " mmm this is good" something that will be made quite a bit here since I always have the most important ingredient on hand. Lol. Made a fresh pot of chili to go with it since its 50* and raining. Here's some q-view for ya. 





















David


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow! Does that look nice!


----------



## davidhef88 (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks Pops. If you haven't tried this, you really should. I couldn't believe how easy it was to make. Loaf is almost gone. This stuff is really good toasted also. May make another today. 


David


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 28, 2012)

Looks great!!!

I love beer bread, grew up on the stuff!



~Martin


----------



## pit 4 brains (Oct 28, 2012)

Beer bread. Making dough bread form liquid bread...

Looks fantastic! I bet it went well with that chili!


----------



## jp61 (Oct 28, 2012)

Looks great!


----------

